# [XORG/i965] no screens found (résolu)

## guill73

Bonjour,

J'essaie désespérément d'installer gentoo sur un Dell Precision 5530 mais xorg me donne du fil à retordre depuis plusieurs jours:

startx plante avec

 *Quote:*   

> [   101.793] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
> 
> [   101.793] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"
> 
> [   101.793] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
> ...

 

Xorg.0.log complet ici

J'ai suivi la procédure https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

Voici mon matériel : lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3e9b
> 
> 01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1cbb (rev a1)

 

(je ne sais pas si la deuxième est également une carte vidéo. Dans le doute, je n'ai pris en compte que la première)

et ma configuration : 

make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965"
> 
> INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"
> 
> 

 

xorg.conf: *Quote:*   

> Section "Device"
> 
>     Identifier  "Intel Graphics"
> 
>     Driver      "modesetting"
> ...

 

Je tourne en rond sans trouver de solution… Si quelqu'un n'a serait-ce qu'une idée, je suis preneur.

Merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu aussi compilé les modules du noyau ?

Regarde aussi dans dmesg s'il ne manque pas un firmware (qui devrait être présent dans le paquet linux-firmware)

----------

## guill73

Bien vu !!

J'avais bien compilé le module "Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics"

mais il me manquait "Enable alpha quality support for new Intel hardware by default "

ce que j'ai vu dans dmesg suite à ta remarque.

C'est un peu vexant ca j'avais déjà regardé dans dmesg mais probablement pas après mes derniers essais de configuration....

Dans tous les cas, un grand merci

----------

